# Berlin Timpani Expansion Pack won't appear in Kontakt (Full) Library?



## JQ Codling (Dec 20, 2020)

Hi

I hope someone can help me...

I'm new to Cubase 10.5 (Win10) and have already purchased and successfully installed OT's Berlin Series using the Kontakt 6 'Player'... 

Then realised I needed some Timpani, so purchased the Berlin Percussion Timpani Pack... but discovered I needed Kontakt 6 'FULL' to use it...

So I purchased Kontakt 6, upgraded and installed the Timpani Pack samples in a new folder using batch resave

PROBLEM...

I just assumed because it was a sample pack, that as the Timpani samples would appear for easy access under the Berlin Percussion Library in the Left Hand Pane of the Kontkt plugin window... but they don't?

I've tried multiple tests for 4 hours now... reinstalling Timpani as a sub folder of Berlin Percussion, then installing Timpani over the top of Berlin Percussion in the hope this would work... and now finally reverting back to the separate Timpani folder installation... and have given up... nothing works

As far as I can see the downloaded Timpani sample and installation folder does not contain an *.nicnt file, and I'm guessing because of that, these OT Berlin Timpani samples won't ever show up on the left Hand library pane of Kontakt... can anybody tell me if that is correct, or not? 

Many thanks for any help...


----------



## DarkShinryu (Dec 20, 2020)

Only kontakt player libraries appear under libraries, for full kontakt libraries you need to go to files and browse manually.
Nothing you can do about it as far as i know.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 20, 2020)

I think you can open the timp patches and then save them in Kontakt to the instrument folder you want them to appear under in the Kontakt Player library browser. You might want to make a new folder for it so that you can more easily update the individual libraries if updates are forthcoming (in this case any updates will likely occur when the library is ported to Sine so it’s not all that material).

ETA: this will just allow the file names to appear under another library tab in the browser, so the timp instruments can appear along with the other percussion under the Berlin Percussion tab.


----------



## JQ Codling (Dec 20, 2020)

Thanks... that's helpful both of you... can I just ask is this what I should be seeing? As using the 'files' tab to get access to the Timpani samples seems unusable to me... 

Under 'files', the Timpani > Samples folder... I have a number of sample sub-folders. In this example photo I've opened the folder 'Baroque' and in it are over 1000 patch files.... that are impossible to use, or select... and that's just one folder of Berlin Percussion Timpani... If I click on just one patch... BPC_timpani_baroque_rep1_*** ...only this very unhelpful plugin window opens in the right hand Kontakt pane... it just doesn't seem right to me?


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 20, 2020)

You should navigate to the instruments folder not the samples folder.


----------



## JQ Codling (Dec 20, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> You should navigate to the instruments folder not the samples folder.


Thanks so much! I didn't know I should be looking in files - that makes sense, and I've got it working


----------

